# Some mauritanicus pics, for no particular reason



## Fauxshow (Mar 22, 2009)

Mauriopolois comes alive at night 






Lots of preggers going around






Free water






Free sex (check out the inverted position - high five bro!)






Free food






And more food






Some females have already been transferred to prenatal. "Octomom had 8?  pffffft.  Try 45, weakling..."






Hope you enjoyed.  This is a marvelous species.

-Chris


----------



## inverts (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice photos.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Way COOL Chris. Nice peep show  

David


----------



## H. laoticus (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome pics! nice setup too


----------



## mackytamayo (Mar 22, 2009)

great pics dude!! love that species...


----------



## calum (Mar 22, 2009)

that is awesome man..


----------



## moose35 (Mar 22, 2009)

stop teasing me... its not very nice.




            moose


----------



## StungInLove (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice to see those guys grouped together..wondering if a.australis can be also kept communally? 

anyway,nice pic. bro....


----------



## Newports (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't F'ing wait till my guys get that big! It'll be a while but I'm pretty patient for my age =).

Favorite Andro's for sure.


----------



## DavidE721 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Androctonus mauritanicus*

Hello Chris,

These are excellent photographs of your A. mauritanicus scorps! They sure make a nice communal species.

Again, very nice pictures!

Dave


----------



## andy375hh (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pics Great looking scorpions


----------



## Selket (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome pics! I love the scorps. I have never owned one, I just love the way they look. I want to get some soon!


----------



## praetorian2150 (Apr 5, 2009)

great setup I'm so jealous, i wish they weren't such a rarity


----------



## Fauxshow (Apr 6, 2009)

Despite the the slow growth rate, look to see a lot more of these in the hobby 2-3 years from now  

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Newports (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I hope all goes well for you Chris! I will definitely buy more from you, when you are able to sell some!


----------



## praetorian2150 (Apr 6, 2009)

fauxshow said:


> Despite the the slow growth rate, look to see a lot more of these in the hobby 2-3 years from now
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys!


yeah im looking to do the same setup as you, a nice communal setting.


----------



## Newports (Apr 6, 2009)

praetorian2150 said:


> yeah im looking to do the same setup as you, a nice communal setting.


Do you have any? Post some pics!


----------



## praetorian2150 (Apr 6, 2009)

Newports said:


> Do you have any? Post some pics!


yeah an emp and a d.hairy but i dont have a camera, working on a phone picture to computer operation at the moment but we all know how bad that resolution is lol


----------



## Newports (Apr 7, 2009)

Well hey better than nothing. Do you have an adult?


----------



## praetorian2150 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes both adults, its funny they have the exact opposite features of their species. my emp is the nasttiest thing alive and my desert hairy is docile as my dog lets me hold em all the time. he doesnt eat either, their supposed to fiend foor food but mines a trooper. ajexotics raised some great d.hairy's :clap: 

* my emp came from a local store where the guy is nutjob, so it figures why he would be aggressive


----------



## Newports (Apr 7, 2009)

lol.
My Desert Hairy is pretty boring, the first one I had back like 5 years ago was a giant and pretty much died by old age after like 4 months of having him.  The D. Hairy I have doesn't eat either, if anything only mealworms =(.  But it does have "some" temper and walks around with his body and tail literally vertical to the ground when agitated.  I got two Mauri slings both in 4/5i, great little guys.  Got tons of temper and eats non stop!  I made a thread about them a little while ago.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 7, 2009)

i own a few of these.never knew they were communal.
are crassicauda and bicolor also communal?
andy


----------



## Newports (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe only mauri's are known to be communal.


----------



## ldcsteelers (Jan 17, 2010)

Any up date?  i.e. did you get any babys?


----------



## xVOWx (Jan 17, 2010)

Lemme know when they pop and I'll buy some 2i's offa you . If you're interested in trades my L.q h looks like she's gonna pop soon and I should be up to my elbows in R.junceus later this year.


----------



## Regali$ (Jan 17, 2010)

i still have that male that i'm looking to breed. keep me posted.


----------



## Envyizm (Jan 18, 2010)

I had no idea that Androctonus mauritanicus were communal. I always wanted to get some andros. Keep us posted when they drop babies. I would love to buy a small breeding group from you. Awesome pics and setup man.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you ever have any lose?


----------



## Fauxshow (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks all.  I have 2i's but won't be shipping for a couple months.

In the 2 years I've had this colony, only one death - a male - for reasons yet to be determined.  Prior to his death, he was acting rather aggressively which may have precipitated his demise.  

However, I've yet to see a fight.


----------



## Fauxshow (Jan 19, 2010)

*A few more pics....*


----------



## Selket (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful specimens! Congrats on the brood, they look awesome. At some point down the road I would love to have a communal setup with these guys.


----------



## SixShot666 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice setup Chris!!! :clap: 
Is that calci-sand you used or something else??? If so, can you please tell me what it is?? :?


----------



## SixShot666 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, let me know by March, when you're ready to sell some of your 2nd-3rd instars. I would DEFINITELY want to pick up a couple of these guys from you.


----------



## Fauxshow (Jan 25, 2010)

Just good 'ole play-sand from the big, evil supply store chains.  There'll be plenty of youngin's to go around in a couple months!


----------



## Fauxshow (Apr 7, 2010)

I posted a FS, for those looking to score some of these bad-boys...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=177797


----------

